# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - ASP / ASP.NET / MVC / Web API >  Dapper ORM example in ASP.Net MVC Project

## KGComputers

Good day!

Using the classes from the post ASP.NET Web Forms Project Using Dapper ORM with Dapper ORM features, this article demonstrates on how to use them in an ASP.NET MVC Project. I made some changes in Customer.cs class by applying DataAnnotations attributes such as Display and DisplayFormat.  



```
 public class Customer
{
	public int CustomerID { get; set; }

	[Display(Name="Company Name")]
	public string CompanyName { get; set; }

	[Display(Name = "Address")]
	public string Address { get; set; }

	[Display(Name = "City")]
	public string City { get; set; }

	[Display(Name = "State")]
	public string State { get; set; }

	[Display(Name = "Intro Date")]
	[DisplayFormat(DataFormatString = "{0:yyyy-MM-dd}", ApplyFormatInEditMode = true)]
	public DateTime IntroDate { get; set; }

	[Display(Name = "Credit Limit")]
	[DisplayFormat(DataFormatString = "{0:n2}")]
	public decimal CreditLimit { get; set; }
}
```



Source code: ASP.NET MVC Dapper (Github)

Regards,

----------


## AnthonyFD

Thankyou for this - it is the only example on the web that I have found, of using Dapper with ASP.Net MVC, that actually works!
Now I just need to work out how it works :-) For instance I don't yet understand why you have a Repository, a Repository Interface, and a Service Class. No doubt there are things I can read about this.
As you can see, I am a newbie to Dapper and MVC, even though I have been creating in-house business apps with ASP.Net WebForms for many years.
Once again, you contribution is much appreciated, as I want to learn MVC, and Dapper is very appealing as a simple alternative to Entity.

----------


## KGComputers

Hi,

Your welcome.. :-)

- kgc

----------


## make me rain

Hi
i tried a bit of Dapper, but tired Can u please have a look at this thread please
http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...ghlight=dapper

----------

